# binutils-2.25.1 fails to build, 10.1-RELEASE



## DrObscure (Jul 27, 2015)

binutils-2.25.1 fails to build...(trying to build lang/gcc)
I did a '`portsnap fetch update`', and no change..

I've cannot attach the complete standard output as well as the last 400 lines of the debug output for information..  for some reason, they are being rejected.. sigh

Here's the tail of the standard output:

```
gmake  all-recursive
Making all in po
cc  -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/local/include -fstack-protector -fno-strict-aliasing -Wno-import -c flat_bl.m
flat_bl.m:2:2: error: expected identifier or '('
%  the percentage of the total running time of the
^
1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
gmake[6]: stopped in /ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.25.1/gprof
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## talsamon (Jul 27, 2015)

Standard question: what is in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## DrObscure (Jul 27, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Standard question: what is in /etc/make.conf?



The file does not presently exist.. 
Is there an example we can use?


----------



## kpa (Jul 27, 2015)

DrObscure said:


> The file does not presently exist..
> Is there an example we can use?



You don't normally need /etc/make.conf, it is an optional configuration file for make(1). In case you do need it for some reason you can take a look at /usr/share/examples/etc/make.conf. The reason we tend to ask first if there is anything in that file is that people tend to go crazy with make.conf(5) customizations and break their systems badly when they don't know what they are doing.


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 27, 2015)

DrObscure said:


> I've cannot attach the complete standard output as well as the last 400 lines of the debug output for information


Post it on https://pastebin.com


----------



## DrObscure (Jul 28, 2015)

tobik said:


> Post it on https://pastebin.com



Ok.. posted as "*binutils-2.25.1 build faliure in FreeBSD 10.1"*
url: http://pastebin.com/3Nn4x1vF

--thanks..


----------



## talsamon (Jul 28, 2015)

Try remove flat_bl.m and fsf_callg_bl.m from /usr/ports/devel/binutils/work/binutils-2.25.1/gprof directory.


----------



## DrObscure (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks... I actually had to remove all three *.m files to get things to build... 
now on to the next one..


----------

